
Amazon Could Bigfoot Rival Payment Services with a PayPal Clone - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-25/amazon-could-bigfoot-rival-payment-services-with-paypal-clone
======
mattl
They already have something like this. I used it once to buy something on
humblebundle.com after getting an Amazon giftcard from a Coinstar machine.

